# Palouse Falls



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

Painting of Palouse Falls in Eastern Washington
Arches rough 12X16


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Where's the "LOVE" button? This is my favorite of yours! :vs_love::vs_love::vs_love:


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Very dramatic


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

Susan Mulno said:


> Where's the "LOVE" button? This is my favorite of yours! :vs_love::vs_love::vs_love:


Thanks Susan, I went out there last week with 2 of my sons (300 miles each way!) and hit it at sunset to get the color on the rocks. Here is a photo showing a wider view.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

It was worth the trip!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I think you painted the beauty that a photograph would never have shown.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Very lovely! Great work ^^


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow, fantastic!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Really nice. I like that you gave the water more color than the photo, it makes the painting pop.


----------

